# Electronic plans



## mont1230 (Sep 10, 2012)

Our department is leaning on going electronic blueprints for residential.  We are also talking about using some kind of electronic device to carry in the field.  Is anyone doing this or have an idea what we could use?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Sep 10, 2012)

We are trying our first electronic commercial submittal this month.  We used it for residential with large track home developers who had large inventories and high volume plan submittals.  We have been discussing I-pads, and are developing a new permitting software for this capability.  nothing concrete yet.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Sep 17, 2012)

You may find it worth your time to check out what the City of Bend's Building Department has done.   They have gone 100% paperless.   http://www.ci.bend.or.us/index.aspx?page=593


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 17, 2012)

Been doing electronic plan review since 2005.  I do 80 % of the fire plan review stuff electronically.  I use a pocket PC but the Ipads work great as I've seen.  Once you go electronic you'll find it hard to go back to the rolls.


----------



## beach (Sep 17, 2012)

X2 on the Ipad


----------



## jpranch (Sep 17, 2012)

City of Gillette Wyoming. Been paperless for over 2 1/2 years. Call me. (307) 686-5260


----------

